# Hey Guys



## Nochy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, I've had a few mantids over the past year or two but now want to start a collection. So hoping and judging by the look of this forum i will get any help if i need any, well anywho.

see ya around the forums


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ian (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forums.

Nice to see a local has joined


----------

